# Powertech vs Foreman



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Foreman is a PowerTech dealer, designed props for them and uses PowerTech components to make his custom props. 
I like my custom, may need to buy a couple more before we lose him.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I like my custom, may need to buy a couple more before we lose him.


WTF do we do when he IS done making props? Seriously?


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

One reason I took the pics was to have some comparison in case Jack quits making props for any reason.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> WTF do we do when he IS done making props? Seriously?


Hope that people don’t forget that a three blade with heavy cup is generally better for shallow water skiffs.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I had pretty much the same prop progression. I was running a SWW3 16p on my 70 2stroke before getting a Foreman prop. The SWW3 is a great prop and I still keep one on the shelf as a spare. 

The Foreman is a work of art and performs flawlessly. The only drawback is the cost. I can get the SWW3 for less than half the cost of a new Foreman.


----------



## James Humphrey (Dec 31, 2017)

wow, I was wondering what the difference was. That blade and cup!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

How about performance difference? RPM and speed max? Also if you have a scale, weight difference?


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

sjrobin said:


> How about performance difference? RPM and speed max? Also if you have a scale, weight difference?


The only thing that mattered to me was a better hole shot, and I like that of the Foreman much better. I think the PT would probably be an mph or two faster, And a bit higher rpm, but I spend about .01% of my time at full throttle. Regarding weight, I bet the Foreman is a little heavier because the blades are so thick, but it can’t be a material difference once attached to a boat. Maybe a pound or two difference, but I never weighed either.


----------

